# Capital letters (not)



## Loob

I've just had the weird experience of posting something, only to find that all the capital letters - both mine and those in the post I was quoting - were reduced to lower-case.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## ewie

Yes, once or twice, Mrs.L.  I always put things like that down to the server 'sneezing'.


----------



## olivinha

I understand that when you post all in caps, only the first letter of each word will appear capitalized, or nothing at all, except for the first letter of the sentence.


----------



## Loob

Hi olivinha 

It wasn't that I'd posted all in capitals - just that wherever I _had_ put capitals (beginning of a sentence etc) the capitals had disappeared. 

I expect ewie's right and it was something technical like a server sneeze.

Ewie, thanks for confirming I'm not alone


----------



## olivinha

Hi Loob.
I posted here because I think this capital-filter bug (I don't know how to call it) poses a problem when you want to write words that should be in upper case, such as UNESCO, for example.


----------



## TrentinaNE

olivinha,

It's only when the entire message (or subject line) is typed in capitals that the filter kicks in.  So if you typed *UNESCO *(and only that) as a thread title, it would revert to *Unesco*.  In another thread, we discussed a work-around such as typing *UNESCO (abbrev.)* for the thread title.  As long as there is one non-capitalized letter in the string, the filter won't apply.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Ynez

Another situation where I've noticed that capitals won't show is when you quote a previous message and type a short message, such as "Sí". The "S" becomes "s".


----------



## olivinha

TrentinaNE said:


> olivinha,
> 
> It's only when the entire message (or subject line) is typed in capitals that the filter kicks in. So if you typed *UNESCO *(and only that) as a thread title, it would revert to *Unesco*. In another thread, we discussed a work-around such as typing *UNESCO (abbrev.)* for the thread title. As long as there is one non-capitalized letter in the string, the filter won't apply.
> 
> Elisabetta


Hi Elisabetta.
I didn't know that; thanks for clarifying it for me.
O


----------

